# Does this color have a name?



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

My sister bought this doe yesterday. I think she is really pretty. What is this color called?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She would be labeled as a “red roaned traditional”


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

I second @CountyLineAcres


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OOooooooo. I call her "pretty"!!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep red roan! I love roaned animals. There is also a black roan and a blue roan.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh I LOVE roans she's really pretty ...your sister get a beautiful girl


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

We all love the color of this doe. Unfortunately, my sister might have to sell her if she doesn't get bred. All of her sisters have kidded earlier this year. She was in with the buck for 2 months when the others were bred. I do know that the buck that was in with them was pretty young. I hope that the reason she did not get bred was the inexperienced buck. I know that both my bucks are aggresive breeders so I hope it all works out.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hopefully you can get her bred! She looks good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, red roan traditional.


----------

